# Mk4 GTI yellow city lights ... pictures?



## dmc (Apr 16, 2000)

Did search. No pics.
Looking to replace the city lights with a yellow W5W/168 bulb. Disabled the DRLs, and I like the look of the relatively low-output city lights by themselves when a little lighting is necessary (e.g. rainstorm).
Anyone have *pictures* of their Golf/GTI with the yellow/amber lights? How do they look with just the city lights on? And with the headlights on?
Not amber:


----------



## vdubwolfy (Jul 19, 2010)

i am also interested in switching out my city lights with yellow/amber bulbs 
but want to see a good picture of them before purchasing


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you can spend less than $10 USD to find out.... 

even cheaper for amber, since they are readily available at WalMart, Target, auto-parts stores etc


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

bump....wondering the same thing. My "white" Ziza lights are a little too blue next to my non-HID headlights.

Installing the city lights were a PITA, and even if only $5, I'd rather not go buy amber lights and install them just to see if I like them.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PSBds07 said:


> bump....wondering the same thing. My "white" Ziza lights are a little too blue next to my non-HID headlights.
> 
> Installing the city lights were a PITA, and even if only $5, I'd rather not go buy amber lights and install them just to see if I like them.


If you think your car is a pain to replace city lights, try doing it on a VR6. It is a lot tighter in there.

Replacing the city lights on my Passat is a PITA to do compared to my old MKIV GOlf TDI, and the TDI is harder to do than the 1.8T due to the larger battery the TDI's get


----------

